# Wild Morning Glories poisonous or not?



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I know the cultivated morning glories are poisonous (at least for my dog) so i don't grow them. There is this weed in our field (well everywhere really, i found some in my garden the other day trying to choke out my peppers) that I identified today as wild morning glory. I was getting grass for the goats and noticed these weeds everywhere. I picked most of them out, but i was wondering if they are poisonous to goats.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calystegia_sepium

I wasn't planning to give them handfuls of it, but wanted to know if small amounts would be okay (since it is so widespread)


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I too would like to know as I have some wild growing around my barn...


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm actually not sure if they are or not... I know bindweed isn't, and it's in the same family (looks like a mini morning glory). My pastures have a ton of bindweed, and my goats eat it like crazy; but I don't know if morning glories would be the same or not.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

We have these growing everywhere. As to them being considered poisonous, I don't know. Our goats do eat them & it has never seemed to bother them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've read that they are both poisonous and not poisonous... my goats have eaten it with no ill effects, but not 'mountains' of it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine love them,we have 2 varieties.One has a small heart shaped leaf and the other has a larger one,my goats like both types and have not got sick from them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My goats eat tame morning glories and it has never affected them.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Fiasco Farm lists them as okay.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank goodness. One less thing to worry about


----------

